# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  As

## ikzoekAS

Hoi,

Ik ben op zoek naar een betrouwbare dealer die een compleet pakket+advies kan leveren mbt AS en aanverwanten (bijv. voor erna).

Wie SERIEUS is kan een email achterlaten op [email protected] en die persoon dank ik hartelijk.

----------

